# Ladies that still can't view the photo gallery...



## Erica78 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

I was finally able to view it.

Try this out. Don't use your log in name that you usually use to access the forum when you first log in. Type in the name that you use when posting on the forums...and then your password. After viewing the photo gallery...I had to log into the forum using my login name again.


----------



## sengschick (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

I tried this method, but it still didn't work.  The only pic I can see in the gallery is an old DC meeting pic /images/graemlins/frown.gif.


----------



## belleza (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

Ditto!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

I use the log in name that I use for the LHCF and the password that I use for the LHCF and it's working fine for me.  Maybe it's just not working for everyone.  Once I click on Photo Gallery, I then click on Log in (upper right hand corner) and type in my user name and password, and I get all of the pics in the Photo Gallery.

Anyways, Nikos and Beverly are aware of the problem that some members are experiencing as far as the Photo Gallery.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

[ QUOTE ]
I was finally able to view it.

Try this out. Don't use your log in name that you usually use to access the forum when you first log in. Type in the name that you use when posting on the forums...and then your password. After viewing the photo gallery...I had to log into the forum using my login name again. 

[/ QUOTE ]
This probably has something to do with having a different login name and display name.  It should work with using one's login name.


----------



## Erica78 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

OOOh ok. My log in different from my display name. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Allandra (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

[ QUOTE ]
OOOh ok. My log in different from my display name. /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I know.


----------



## Erica78 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

Hi Allandra /images/graemlins/wave.gif

Oops...I guess that I always thought that everyone had a different log in name...and another name for posting since I made mine that way.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

[ QUOTE ]
I was finally able to view it.

Try this out. Don't use your log in name that you usually use to access the forum when you first log in. Type in the name that you use when posting on the forums...and then your password. After viewing the photo gallery...I had to log into the forum using my login name again. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yay! THAT worked! Display name (as opposed to log in name) and password! Whoohoo!  /images/graemlins/party2.gif


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

Man, I thought there was something wrong with me.  But that worked for me too.  My screen name is different from my login name too.


----------



## GoingBack (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Ladies that still can\'t view the photo gallery...*

For those of you who still can't view the photo gallery, just try this. Go to the photo gallery home page. Then log in as you usually do. For some reason, it won't come up even if you are logged into the other boards. You have to login specifically for the photo gallery. This worked for me. Hope it helped you too!


----------

